

Show HN: Qvotr – Like Pinterest, except for words - ubuwaits
http://qvotr.com/

======
nsfmc
exciting! the creator of ffffound, Yugo Nakamura, a few years after launching
that site released another one, inyo.jp, which was entirely a quote blog. I
always thought the idea was compelling and surprised that it never had
widespread appeal like ffffound did especially considering how popular sharing
gifs of quotes is on twitter (which, btw, qvotr should totally have twitter
cards).

One (or two) suggestions for qvotr: it would be nice if the front page had
popular/hot quotes listed, so that others can take a sort of read of the
'quote landscape.' it's not clear from the outset what the 'tone' of the site
is, is it inspirational quotes, insights, all of the above, etc.

Second suggestion is to let the quotes breathe a bit more. they're really
cramped in there so the overall effect is sorta meat-market-like.

Neat project, excited to see where it goes!

~~~
ubuwaits
Thanks! We agree about the twitter cards. We have a bunch of more ideas down
that path as well.

Improving the home page for both signed-in and signed-out users is something
we are working _at this very moment._

And I also agree about letting the quotes breathe more. Thanks for the
feedback!

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I'd just like to add more weight to the "Let the quotes breathe more". As soon
as a page of quotes loaded up, my TL;DR alarm was firing, but after ignoring
that and reading a few in isolation it was pretty cool.

------
amrrs
Nice, but it'd be great if displaying same quote more than one time in the
newsfeed could be avoided :)

~~~
ubuwaits
Yup, definitely something we'll fix as soon as possible.

------
esperluette
Findings from betaworks did something similar, and I really liked that
service. They didn't get any traction, though. :-(

Are you going to have an API? Because that would be sweet.

~~~
onlyafly
Thanks for the feedback! How would you see yourself using an API if there was
one?

~~~
esperluette
I'd search it for new words to add to Wordnik. :-)

------
ozh
This is excitingly promising. Needs a Firefox extension, though :)

~~~
ozh
Another thing: once logged in, I cannot find a way back to the Chrome
extension. There should be some "tools" page or something :)

